# الاستفتاء الاسبوعى ( اختر موضوع من الثلاثة ليفوز هذا الاسبوع ) الاسبوع الاول



## جيلان (24 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة​ 


فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​ 





بعد الغربلة توصلنا الى ثلاثة مواضيع نترك لكم حق الاختيار بين واحد منهم ​ 





المطلوب كل عضو يدخل ويختار احد المواضيع الذي يعجبه اكتر من خلال الاستطلاع بالاعلى​ 





والذي ينال الاكثرية ..​ 





يكون فائزنا لهذا الاسبوع ..​ 





اخر موعد لانتهاء الاستفتاء بعد غد مساء​ 




عندها يعلن الفائز







​ 


واليكم المواضيع الثلاثة


مبرمج فنلندي فقد أصبعه .. فحوله إلى شريحة (يو إس بي) 

اليوم المفقود فى الزمن 



المستقبل ... عالم من العجائب !!!!! 




ملاحظة هامة:

سيكون هناك اختيار
كل اسبوع ايضاً  لأكثر الاعضاء نشاطاً في الثقافي



جييييييييييييييييييلان........................كليموووووووووو








​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

*عجبني موضوع


المستقبل ... عالم من العجائب !!!!!

​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يوليو 2010)

*done  ​*


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2010)

*المستقبل ... عالم من العجائب !!!!!*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم المفقود في الزمن*​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (25 يوليو 2010)

انا مش فاهم على اساس يتم اختيار  الادارة للمواضيع  اللى داخلة الاستفتاء ارجو الرد


----------



## جيلان (25 يوليو 2010)

malak_adel_4 قال:


> انا مش فاهم على اساس يتم اختيار الادارة للمواضيع اللى داخلة الاستفتاء ارجو الرد


 
*يقوم مشرفى القسم باختيار هذه المواضيع من بين المواضيع الى نزلت فى القسم خلال الاسبوع ويُحدد الموضوع الفائز من بينهم من خلال عدد الاصوات* 
*طبعا لو عندك اى اقتراحات مستعدين لسماعها ..*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يوليو 2010)

*انا اخترت المستقبل عالم من العجائب
خطيييييييير قوى بجد*​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يوليو 2010)

عجبني موضوع

اليوم المفقود فى الزمن​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يوليو 2010)

عجبنى أوى
 موضوع 
اليوم المفقود فى الزمن


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 يوليو 2010)

*عجبنى موضوع اليوم المفقود فى الزمن​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يوليو 2010)

* المستقبل ... عالم من العجائب !!!!! ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2010)

اليوم المفقود فى الزمن ​


----------



## bashaeran (25 يوليو 2010)

المستقبل ... عالم من العجائب !!!!! 

 [/CENTER][/QUOTE]

*الموضوع رائع تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## dodoz (25 يوليو 2010)

_الصراحة كل المواضيع روعة بجد _
_بس المستقبل عالم من الغرائب عجبنى اكترر_​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم المفقود فى الزمن
كلهم رائعين ​*


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

المستقبل ... عالم من العجائب !!!!!

طبعا كل المواضيع مفيدة بس الموضوع دا فية معلومات كتيرة اوى مش معلومة واحدة ​


----------



## raffy (25 يوليو 2010)

كلهم عجبونى صدقينى بس *المستقبل ... عالم من العجائب !!!!!* عجبنى اكتر


----------



## نفرتاري (25 يوليو 2010)

*المواضيع بجد حلوة اوى*
*بس اكتر واحد عجبنى وشدنى هو *
*اليوم المفقود من الزمن*


----------



## روزي86 (25 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم المفقود في الزمن*


انا اخترت ده​


----------



## نونوس14 (25 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم المفقود فى الزمن*
*جااااامد جدااااااااا*


----------



## النهيسى (25 يوليو 2010)

*المستقبل ... عالم من العجائب*


----------



## dark girl _n (25 يوليو 2010)

عجبنى جدا 
موضوع اليوم المفقود في الزمن​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 يوليو 2010)

اليوم المفقود فى الزمن 
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*انا اختار 
اليوم المفقود فى الزمن

لماما مونيكا*​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 يوليو 2010)

*كل المواضيع بجد
تحفففففففففففففففففففففففففه
بس عجبنى اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
 اليوم المفقود فى الزمن ​*


----------



## ponponayah (25 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم المفقود من الزمن​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (26 يوليو 2010)

اليوم المفقود فى الزمن


----------



## جيلان (26 يوليو 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> اليوم المفقود فى الزمن


 
اختارى فى الاستطلاع يا كاتى


----------



## geegoo (26 يوليو 2010)

*done ............*


----------



## MAJI (26 يوليو 2010)

اندهشت من موضوع  (اليوم المفقود في الزمن )
ولذلك سأرشحه
وشكرا 
والرب يبارككم


----------



## rana1981 (26 يوليو 2010)

*المستقبل ... عالم من العجائب *​


----------



## tonyturboman (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جيلان و كليمو على افكاركم المثمرة
اخترت اليوم المفقود من الزمن


----------

